# es pot menjar-la



## GNK

Hola foristes,

al diccionari DIDAC per la paraula "madur" donen, entre altres, l'explicació "Una fruita és madura quan és dolça i tova i es pot menjar."

Llegint la frase he buscat el pronom *"-la*". Suposo que jo hauria escrit la frase de la forma següent:  
"Una fruita és madura quan és dolça i tova i es pot menjar*-la*."

Què penseu, és també permès escriure la frase am aquest pronom o us sona incorrecte?

Gràcies per endavant.


Us agraeixo totes les correccions.


----------



## Dixie!

Bon dia,

És incorrecte, sona redundant.


----------



## freski

Estaries fent un *pleonasme*, ja que amb el _*-la*_, la teva intenció seria substituir _*la fruita*_ trobant-se en la mateixa frase. A més, estàs substituint el subjecte de l'oració, així que no té gaire sentit... per tant, és incorrecte (vegeu com aquest *és incorrecte* fa referència a *l'oració*, i en cap moment dic *l'és incorrecte* amb la intenció de substituir el subjecte).


----------



## Namarne

GNK said:


> "Una fruita és madura quan és dolça i tova i es pot menjar*-la*."
> Què penseu, és també permès escriure la frase am aquest pronom o us sona incorrecte?


No, no és correcte, com ja han dit els companys. 

El que no acabo de veure clar és que es tracti d'una redundància, o d'un pleonasme. 
L'última clàusula, "...i es pot menjar", es pot consierar una frase independent, de manera que no hi apareix la paraula "fruita" i per tant no es pot repetir. 
A més, si li poséssim un subjecte, sí que afegiríem (necessàriament) el pronom *-la*: 
_Una fruita és madura quan és dolça i tova i podem menjar-la._ (O bé: ..._i la podem menjar_). 

Per tant crec que el motiu rau més aviat en l'estructura sintàctica de la frase. Tant si la considerem una passiva reflexa, com una impersonal amb "es", no hi podem posar aquest *-la*. (Si és passiva reflexa, "la fruita" faria de subjete, formalment, i no se substitueix per un pronom feble). 
Fins i tot si fos impersonal, però amb "hom" (per la qual cosa ja tindria formalment un subjecte), afegiríem el pronom feble: 
_Una fruita és madura quan és dolça i tova i hom pot menjar-la._ 

(Disculpeu tantes voltes, perquè no sóc entès en gramàtica i només he pensat "en veu alta").


----------



## avellanainphilly

Namarne said:


> Per tant crec que el motiu rau més aviat en l'estructura sintàctica de la frase. Tant si la considerem una passiva reflexa, com una impersonal amb "es", no hi podem posar aquest *-la*. (Si és passiva reflexa, "la fruita" faria de subjete, formalment, i no se substitueix per un pronom feble).
> Fins i tot si fos impersonal, però amb "hom" (per la qual cosa ja tindria formalment un subjecte), afegiríem el pronom feble:
> _Una fruita és madura quan és dolça i tova i hom pot menjar-la._



 Molt ben explicat.
No és que "la" sigui "redundant" sinó que "la fruita" és el subjecte de l'oració "la fruita es pot menjar" i, per tant, no es  pot substituir per un pronom feble de complement directe, com "la".


----------



## GNK

Gràcies per les explicacions.

He tingut al cap l'estructure de la frase traduïda al alemany (Eine Frucht ist reif, wenn sie süß und weich ist und man *sie* essen kann). En l'expressió impersonal amb "man" s'hi posaria el pronom "sie" per la fruita.

Crec que hi quedarà una trampa per a mí ...

Salutacions


----------



## Namarne

GNK said:


> ...und man *sie* essen kann). En l'expressió impersonal amb "man" s'hi posaria el pronom "sie" per la fruita.


En català també hi ha aquesta possibilitat: .._.i hom la pot menjar_ (man = hom). 
El que passa és que "hom" no es fa servir gaire en la parla col·loquial. (Almenys a Barcelona).


----------



## MarieSuzanne

GNK, crec que la forma allemanya que correspon a "la fruita es pot menjar" és "Die Frucht kann gegessen worden".


----------



## GNK

Hola,

he entès que "la fruita" és el subjecte en la frase "La fruita és pot menjar" i que per això la frase és correcte. No obstant per a mí és un gran pas perquè en la construcció alemanya amb "man" "la fruita / die Frucht" fa d'objecte directe (Akkusativ).

MarieSuzanne, crec que la teva traducció també és possible i correcte. Segons ho veig tots dues traduccions al alemany diuen el mateix, encara que tinguin una construcció diferent, però potser que hi ha un matís en cert cas.

En la meva gramàtica catalana i en un llivre d'alumne expliquen, que la construcció reflexiva (amb "es") es pot traduir amb una frase en passiva o amb "man". També donen exemples per tots dues maneres.
Això no es diu.                    Das sagt man nicht.
Es va inaugurar l'exposició.    Die Ausstellung wurde eingeweiht.
No n'estic segur quan es deu preferir l'una o l'altra forma. Dependrà del contexte.

Salutacions


----------

